# Tecumseh electric starter problem



## baseman (Jan 20, 2009)

I have an Ariens 1128 snowblower with an OH318SA engine. The starter motor spins, but doens't engage the flywheel. Do I need to replace the starter, or can I fix it. It doens't look hard to remove.
Thanks.
BTW, I'm new here, so I apologize if this question has been answered before.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Try using some WD-40 on the starter gear/bendix drive. It should free it up.


----------



## baseman (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks Justin. I'll try that. Hopefully it won't be too difficult to remove the starter.


----------



## baseman (Jan 20, 2009)

I took the starter out. Everything seems to be fine as far as moving parts go, but it still doesn't work. The motor runs, but still won't engage the flywheel. Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The spec numbers off your engine would be helpful in determining which starter you have on your engine. Without knowing which starter is on your engine, suggestions would just be a wild guess at best.


----------



## baseman (Jan 20, 2009)

The part number for the starter is 33329D.
Other numbers from the engine
221804B
4TPXS.3182AF
Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I would remove the starter drive from the starter, and make sure there is no rust or corrosion on the worm assy. lubricated the metal drive plate and clean the rubber bushing, reassemble and give it another try. If that fails then it's about $130.00 for a new one.


----------



## searay220 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have an electric starter model # 3332BC with a broken tooth. Can I replace just the gear or am I better off replacing the motor?


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

you can just replace the gear


----------



## searay220 (Jan 11, 2008)

Any idea where I can buy one of those gears??


----------



## SEHead (Jan 31, 2009)

Howdy All,

I had an SB in the shop a while back that was having the same prob with the electric starter. It was a 5HP Tech. I pulled it off the motor, grabbed the rubber grommet and kinda spun it with my two thumbs. I then grabbed the can of spray silicone and shot it in there a couple times. This worked great and is still working 2 or 3 months later!!!


----------

